# Am I the only one?



## AZ Jim (Jul 13, 2015)

Am I the only one here who eats a full scale breakfast for dinner/supper sometimes?


----------



## jujube (Jul 13, 2015)

We just did tonight.  Eggs, bacon and waffles.   The go-to supper when I'm not in the mood to cook anything more elaborate.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 13, 2015)

A lot of times we'll eat egg omelets wrapped in whole wheat tortillas for supper.  Sometimes we have scrambled eggs on croissant rolls for dinner...rarely have a full breakfast as described even in the mornings.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 13, 2015)

......or a scrambled egg sandwich and a glass of milk.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 13, 2015)

I sometimes do that. It's pretty simple without dirtying up a lot of pots and pans. What the hey; food is food no matter what time of day.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 13, 2015)

I make a mean spanish omelet....eggs, cheese and salsa.  Mmmmm


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 13, 2015)

A more descriptive thread title would have been nice.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 13, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> A more descriptive thread title would have been nice.



Thanks for your comment.


----------



## Lara (Jul 13, 2015)

Am I the only one that DOESN'T do that? 
I actually think ya'll have a great idea that makes a lot of sense but you're asking me to color outside the lines! To turn my world upside down! Okay, I'm in!!


----------



## Lon (Jul 13, 2015)

Breakfast is always good at ant time.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 13, 2015)

I never go to fast food places, but I think many of them and some restaurants are pushing for breakfast at any time of day.


----------



## Lara (Jul 13, 2015)

So what does everyone have for breakfast…as in, the morning, if you're having a full breakfast at night? (please don't say cold pizza). It can't be eggs, that would be too many eggs.


----------



## Lon (Jul 13, 2015)

Lara said:


> So what does everyone have for breakfast…as in, the morning, if you're having a full breakfast at night? (please don't say cold pizza). It can't be eggs, that would be too many eggs.



I will generally have a omelette with fruit.


----------



## Glinda (Jul 13, 2015)

I like scrambled eggs with salmon and onions anytime but am more likely to have it for dinner than breakfast.  I like a lighter breakfast.  Rye toast with peanut butter (creamy!!!) or maybe a smoothie.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 13, 2015)

We sometimes mix mild green peppers, red peppers, onions, etc. in our scrambled eggs.  Will also have bacon, tomato, onion and mayo sandwiches on oatnut bread for supper.


----------



## John C (Jul 13, 2015)

I wouldn't eat bacon for breakfast (because of all the grease spatter)  until they came out with the fully cooked slices that microwave in 20 seconds.  Now I eat bacon almost every morning.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 13, 2015)

John C said:


> I wouldn't eat bacon for breakfast (because of all the grease spatter)  until they came out with the fully cooked slices that microwave in 20 seconds.  Now I eat bacon almost every morning.



We open a package of Bacon (Thick slice) cook it, freeze it then microwave when we want it without mess.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 14, 2015)

British bacon is more meat than fat so a lot less spatter.

Husband doesn't like breakfast for dinner so I have it when he's not here. Last one was an asparagus omelette.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2015)

I absolutely love cooked breakfast it's a staple here in the UK and most cafe's and snack bars will serve it all day long. I often have a cooked ''breakfast' for dinner..I love bacon, and eggs,...love them, and serve them up in all different ways.

For a once in a year special I will sit down and eat the food of the Gods a Good Scottish breakfast which consists of Square beef sausage, eggs, bacon, white pudding, fruit pudding, black pudding, potato scones.. but it really can only be once a year...




BTW Jim I had no idea you could cook bacon, freeze it and microwave it again...how do you freeze it to stop it sticking together after it's cooked?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 14, 2015)

Yum Holly. We'll  sometimes have a full Scottish when traveling. But skip the square sausage and give me links.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2015)

OOOh I prefer Lorne sausage every time Annie, unfortunately the only type I can buy here in the south aren't a patch on the real thing... I do adore the full Scottish breakfast, but I couldn't eat it more than maybe once or twice a year..I value my heart.. LOL..


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 14, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I absolutely love cooked breakfast it's a staple here in the UK and most cafe's and snack bars will serve it all day long. I often have a cooked ''breakfast' for dinner..I love bacon, and eggs,...love them, and serve them up in all different ways.
> 
> For a once in a year special I will sit down and eat the food of the Gods a Good Scottish breakfast which consists of Square beef sausage, eggs, bacon, white pudding, fruit pudding, black pudding, potato scones.. but it really can only be once a year...
> 
> ...



It doesn't stick once it's cooked just let it cool, then throw it in a plastic storage bag.  It won't stick!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 14, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> OOOh I prefer Lorne sausage every time Annie, unfortunately the only type I can buy here in the south aren't a patch on the real thing... I do adore the full Scottish breakfast, but I couldn't eat it more than maybe once or twice a year..I value my heart.. LOL..



I tried Lorne sausage once.  One bite. But I'll eat the rest.  Probably eat one 4 or 5 times a year. Mmmmm


----------



## Cookie (Jul 14, 2015)

A cheese and mushroom omelette with a piece of toast and salad makes a nice light dinner.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 14, 2015)

I "cook" bacon in the microwave.  No greasy pans to wash.


----------

